# Jogar/ brincar



## Pailar

olá

outra dúvida....

qual é a  diferença entre jogar e brincar?

eu posso dizer...

_"É bom que vocês joguem com os seus amigos"

"É bom que vocês tenham amigos para falarem e brincarem con eles"
_

Qual é melhor, jogar ou brincar? as duas palavras são sinônimos?

Muito obrigada!


----------



## Vanda

Pra nós jogar está sempre implícito algum jogo: de futebol, de botão, de baralho, etc.. Brincar pode ser tudo, inclusive jogar.


----------



## Pailar

muito obrigada!!!

e... as frases estão bem?


eu posso usar os dois verbos, não é?

cumprimentos.


----------



## Heitor

Pailar said:


> eu posso usar os dois verbos, não é?



Como explicou a Vanda, os verbos não são exatamente equivalentes. "Jogar" sempre involve algum tipo de competição, "brincar" é apenas para se divertir.

_"É bom que vocês joguem com os seus amigos"_: "Es bueno que compitan con sus amigos"

_"É bom que vocês brinquen com os seus amigos"_: "Es bueno que diviertanse con sus amigos"

(as traduções não são literais)

A equivalência vem do fato que uma competição pode ser divertida, mas o reverso nem sempre é verdadeiro.


----------



## Pailar

Heitor said:


> _"É bom que vocês joguem com os seus amigos"_: "Es bueno que compitan con sus amigos"
> 
> _"É bom que vocês brinquen com os seus amigos"_: "Es bueno que diviertanse con sus amigos"
> 
> (as traduções não são literais)





Então, se uso o verbo "jogar" eu devo especificar a atividade, não é?

"É bom que vocês brinquem com os seus amigos, que joguem futebol, xadrez..."

isso estaria bem?


muito obrigada!


----------



## Heitor

Pailar said:


> Então, se uso o verbo "jogar" eu devo especificar a atividade, não é?



Acho que sim. Normalmente se diz "jogar futebol", "jogar cartas", "jogar dominó". Só se omite o tipo de jogo quando está implícito no contexto.



> "É bom que vocês brinquem com os seus amigos, que joguem futebol, xadrez..."
> 
> isso estaria bem?



Perfeito!

Me lembrei de uma coisa: "jogar" também pode significar "tirar" em espanhol. Por exemplo, "jogar no lixo" -> "tirar a la basura".


----------



## Pailar

muito obrigada!!!

agora entendi a  diferença!!!!

Cumprimentos!!


A propósito, Tirar a la basura, no. tirar la basura!


----------



## Tomby

Brincar.
TT.


----------



## Pailar

Tombatossals said:


> Brincar.
> TT.




Interessante!!


Obrigada.


----------



## Heitor

Pailar said:


> A propósito, Tirar a la basura, no. tirar la basura!



Gracias por la corrección, pero no estoy seguro que "tirar la basura" fuera lo que quisiera decir. ¿Es correcto decir "tirar a la basurera"? En portugués decimos "lixo" tanto para "basura" como para "basurera".


----------



## Pailar

Heitor said:


> Gracias por la corrección, pero no estoy seguro que "tirar la basura" fuera lo que queria decir. ¿Es correcto decir "tirar a la basurera"?




¿Tirar a la papelera? o tirar al contenedor. 

ahora no sé que quisistes decir!


----------



## Heitor

Pailar said:


> ¿Tirar a la papelera? o tirar al contenedor.
> 
> ahora no sé que quisistes decir!



Perdón. Creo que he oído los mexicanos hablar del recipiente de basura como "basurera", pero ya no estoy seguro.

Lo que quiero saber es, ¿cómo se dice "poner algo en el contenedor de basura" empleando el verbo "tirar"? (en inglés, "throw in the garbage")


----------



## Tomby

Pailar said:


> ¿Tirar a la papelera? o tirar al contenedor.
> 
> ahora no sé que quisistes decir!


 Creo que os estáis haciendo un lío con otros significados de "jogar" en el sentido de que _jogar no caixote do lixo_ es tirar [algo] a la papelera, _jogar no contentor_ es tirar [algo] al contenedor, _jogar fora_ es tirar (deshacerse de) algo, etc.
TT.


----------



## Pailar

Heitor said:


> Perdón. Creo que he oído los mexicanos hablar del recipiente de basura como "basurera", pero ya no estoy seguro.
> 
> Lo que quiero saber es, ¿cómo se dice "poner algo en el contenedor de basura" empleando el verbo "tirar"? (en inglés, "throw in the garbage")






*tirar la basura al contenedor!!* o simplemente *"tirar la basura"* ("al contendor" va implícito, es obvio).

*busurero* seria como el vertedero, el lugar donde van a parar toda la basura de una ciudad después de su recogida.

aclarado?


----------



## Pailar

Tombatossals said:


> Creo que os estáis haciendo un lío con otros significados de "jogar" en el sentido de que _jogar no caixote do lixo_ es tirar [algo] a la papelera, _jogar no contentor_ es tirar [algo] al contenedor, _jogar fora_ es tirar (deshacerse de) algo, etc.
> TT.




tienes razón!!!
pero creo que ya tenía curiosidad de como se decia en español, o eso creo!!!


----------



## Heitor

Pailar said:


> *tirar la basura al contenedor!!* o simplemente *"tirar la basura"* ("al contendor" va implícito, es obvio).
> 
> *busurero* seria como el vertedero, el lugar donde van a parar toda la basura de una ciudad después de su recogida.
> 
> aclarado?



Creo que sí, gracias. Todavía estoy curioso si "basurera" es una palabra de verdad, pero me parece que tengo que preguntar a los mexicanos.


----------



## Pailar

Heitor said:


> Creo que sí, gracias. Todavía estoy curioso si "basurera" es una palabra de verdad, pero me parece que tengo que preguntar a los mexicanos.




jejeje, puede que exista, pero en España no se usa; tan sólo *basurera* podría ser, mujer que trabaja recogiendo la basura con el camión, pero... ya se aleja mucho de los términos *"jogar e Brincar"* 

Cumprimentos e... até logo!


----------



## Tomby

Heitor said:


> Todavía estoy curioso si "basurera" es una palabra de verdad...


 Sí. Basurera.
Espero no ganarme un rapapolvo de la moderadora porque estamos abriendo un nuevo tema.
TT.


----------



## Pailar

Tombatossals said:


> Sí. Basurera.
> Espero no ganarme un rapapolvo de la moderadora porque estamos abriendo un nuevo tema.
> TT.




guau, ambos teníamos razón!!!

persona y lugar....

yo lo conocía sólo como basurer*o* al lugar donde...

En fin, dudas aclaradas derivadas del verbo "Jogar"


gracias


----------



## Heitor

Pailar said:


> Cumprimentos e... até pronto!



Hasta pronto... até logo 

(pronto -> listo, logo -> pronto, depois -> luego/después ... quantos falsos amigos!)


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Pailar said:


> muito obrigada!!!
> 
> agora entendi a diferença!!!!
> 
> Cumprimentos!!
> 
> 
> A propósito, Tirar a la basura, no. tirar la basura!


¿Qué hay de malo con tirar *a *la basura? 

Tirar la basura = jogar o lixo.
Tirar *a* la basura = jogar *n*o lixo.

Google.



Abraços.


----------



## Heitor

Giorgio Lontano said:


> ¿Qué hay de malo con tirar *a *la basura?


 
Aparentemente, a los españoles no les gusta 



> Tirar la basura = jogar o lixo.
> Tirar *a* la basura = jogar *n*o lixo.


 
Eso es lo que quisiera decir originariamente, solamente me faltó la confianza para corregir una hispanoablante


----------



## vf2000

Voltando ao tema das brincadeiras e dos esportes, *jogar *também pode ser *lançar *algo.
*Jogar tênis* pode ser tanto praticar o esporte do Federrer e do Nadal como lançar/atirar o sapato (tênis) em alguma direção.

Neste último caso se diz jogar *o* tênis.
Jogou o tênis fora/contra a parede/no meio da sala...


----------



## Pailar

Heitor said:


> Aparentemente, a los españoles no les gusta
> 
> Eso es lo que quisiera decir originariamente, solamente me faltó la confianza para corregir una hispanoablante



No es que a los españoles no nos guste!!!jejeje. 
Por supuesto que aqui, también decimos "Tirar* la* basura" y "Tirar _algo_ *a la* basura" 


Por cierto, Siempre que sea para bien, se puede corregir!


----------



## Heitor

Pailar said:


> Por supuesto que aqui, también decimos "Tirar* la* basura" y "Tirar _algo_ *a la* basura"


 
Resumiendo... mira este diálogo en portugués:

_- Que faço com esse papel?_
_- Jogue no lixo._

La confusión toda empezó com mi error en traducir "jogue no lixo" al español como "tire a la basura"; ahora me parece que lo correcto sería "tíralo a la basura".

Olvidarse del "lo", "le", "se", etc., es un error muy común a nosotros lusófonos.



> Por cierto, Siempre que sea para bien, se puede corregir!


 
Sin duda. Es que en ese caso no me sentí seguro (y, de verdad, no estaba absolutamente correcto)


----------



## leolucas1980

Ao menos no Brasil, "brincar" se refere principalmente a atividades lúdicas de crianças.
Raramente é usada para se referir a atividades de adultos e, mesmo quando usada, soa um pouco infantil.

Embora eu já tenha ouvido adultos dizendo coisas como 
"Vamos brincar de dominó!";
parace ser muito mais comum
"Vamos jogar dominó!".

A palavra "brincar", além de dar uma ideia de infantilidade, pode dar a ideia de que a atividade não é levada a sério.
Por exemplo:
- Você joga futebol?
- Ah, na verdade, só brinco...
 Ou seja, a pessoa não joga seriamente/profissionalmente, mas apenas por diversão.


----------

